# Fun With Night Clouds



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just some fun in the garden tonight, using 30 second exposure on the moving clouds in the sky to get streaks  Moon was highlighting the clouds very nicely tonight making for the cool cloud streaking:





































Spot the plane in this one 










The moon is a popular picture at the moment it seems - I haven't got the lens to get particularly good shots of the moon, my effort is a bit small really but here it is:










:thumb:


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

These are pretty cool mate, have you tried doing light trails from the stars with the same method ? Works well/better away from ambient city lights.....


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Get your lover to sit in the garden, on a clear night, 30 minute shutter, stars will spin, she won't, it'll look cool.

Nice pics David


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

reefer110 said:


> These are pretty cool mate, have you tried doing light trails from the stars with the same method ? Works well/better away from ambient city lights.....


Like this one...?









Italy 2007 1 1/2 hour shutter speed:thumb:
Shows spin of earth in relation to space over that time


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool pictures Dave, did you use an ND filter to cut some light out around you?

Gary


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Pretty cool pictures Dave, did you use an ND filter to cut some light out around you?
> 
> Gary


Nope, no ND filter. I have a UV filter on the lens most of the time as I prefer cleaning the filter than the lends itself, but other than that no filter


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice pics Dave  U ready for tomorrow night?, the big moon!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Next time try a shorter shutter speed of say 10-15 seconds it will give a more interesting effect.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

This method would make a good backdrop for a car photo-shoot, it looks almost HDR!

You've got me thinking now.......


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking shots Dave, and Joe too, great effects :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting pics Dave. What was the aperture setting?


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi if you set your camera to tungsten ,white balance. The sky with the moon should come out a deep blue.......nice effect.
Michael


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Interesting pics Dave. What was the aperture setting?


F5.6, ISO200 with a 30s exposure.


----------

